# Soft cookies: natural preservative and packaging?



## chefleen (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi, I would like to extend the shelf-life of my soft cookies. They contain the usual suspects: eggs, brown sugar, flour, cocoa, etc.. Can anyone suggest a natural preservative I could use that won't alter the taste of the cookie? 

With regards to packaging, I use airtight sealed plastic bags. Is there a better alternative that I could use? 

I'd like to keep the cookies hard on the outside and soft in the middle for as long as possible!


----------



## fiume (Mar 6, 2012)

Dear Sir,

,we can extend your shelf-life in your soft soft cookies. with only natural preservative.

We can offert as well useful indication for your packaging.

You can write me at [email protected]

We have you solution and we work already with factory that was in the same situaction.

Regards,

paolo Fiume


----------

